# ROKU--- NASDAQ



## Eaglyeye (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone following this stock? Up by 50+% , looks promising ?


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Why does it look promising?
It was promising yesterday before the IPO. Now it's just another tech stock that got overbought in its IPO and will come down in the future.

I think Roku is going downhill. Chromecast does the same thing and Google came a bit late to the party. I think they'll end up like the Palm pilot.


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

I think chromecast and roku cater to different people. The chromecast is basically just a way to mirror your phone's screen on the tv whereas the roku is a standalone unit that is much more capable.

I have a roku, a chromecast, and an amazon fire stick and I like the fire stick the best, followed by the roku, and the chromecast I hardly ever even use since I prefer using an actual remote than my phone.

Roku has been around for a few years and I don't think they are declining, if anything they are getting more popular. A lot of smart TVs have roku software built into them now. I don't know how successful roku will be in the long term but I don't see them fading into obscurity any time soon.


----------

